# Flying Merc



## ace (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on the Flying Mercury made by Century Cycle Co.? Looks to be early teens with that flat rack, and big spring saddle. Thanks!


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 5, 2014)

great bike !! they were sold out of chicago and i think miami built.could be wrong.looks early teens' .its a great original.nice score.


----------



## mike j (Aug 5, 2014)

Real nice bike & those seat springs are pretty unique too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that sprocket is the same as what you would find on an Emblem/Pierce built bike.


----------



## okozzy (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice.....................!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2014)

It's possibly Miami but In that frame style I have never seen built in screw adjusters in the rear dropout but that middle bar is a style Miami used. I think that sprocket is possibly excelsior and it could make sense if the frame was too. Just my thoughts.

Nick


----------



## Wcben (Aug 5, 2014)

Ive not heard of Miami having a "Flying Merc" and really kinda doubt that it was a Miami, it wouldnt make sense to me, more likely that somebody was trying to steal some of The Flying Merkel's thunder (who was a Miami brand).....


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm still waiting to hear what Patric has to say about it. Cool badge. First time I've seen it on a bike.    Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

Was there a parent co. to Century Cycle co?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone reproduced the bracket that holds the pump to the frame?


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 6, 2014)

Ditto, cant wait to hear from patric on this one.

Nick.



catfish said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what Patric has to say about it. Cool badge. First time I've seen it on a bike.    Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

Patric the Magnificient, we beseach thee, please chime in your honor.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 6, 2014)

bricyclbogey126 said:
			
		

> Patric the Magnificient, we beseach thee, please chime in your honor.....




Sorry guys, he got boged down trying to help me clean my toilet.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 6, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Sorry guys, he got bogged down trying to help me clean my toilet.






*Sorry, people ... bikewhorder left a heckuva-nasty toilet unflushed ... prolly backed-up 
clear to the river ... please do not visit the Break Room Thread Hot New Decorating Ideas Entry #31 ....

Now where were we ..... The Flying Mercury .... those fenders appear to be very Miami-Cycle ... 
but you can bet Miami did not make them ..... 

Really would like to see the stoutness or thickness of those fender-bridges.

And the drop, top-bar has a sense of suddenness in the actual-bend ..... not very gently-executed 
like a Miami-Built ..........*

*O-Kay ... i'll play ... this is a very-wild guess ... and I don't place a lotta faith in guessin' ... it might be .... 
Westfield-Built AFTER Miami-Cycle was purchased .. by Westfield.*


Don't Shoot The Messenger .........

...............  patric




























=========================
=========================


----------



## chitown (Aug 6, 2014)

*Jobbers bought from anyone and everyone*



ace said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Flying Mercury made by Century Cycle Co.? Looks to be early teens with that flat rack, and big spring saddle. Thanks!




Post a pic of the serial number if you can... and perhaps the fender bridges on the seat and chain stays.

Great mid teens mystery bike. I'm thinking *Schwinn* could be in the mix also, and no reason to leave out HP Snyder as little is know of the teens bikes of these other manufacturers, especially since there was a "standardization" movement that was quite heavily pushed by the Cycle Trades organizations from 1915-1919ish??? Most tubing and fork parts as well as lugs and chain adjusters & such for almost all bikes and motorcycles by the mid teens were made by the Standard Welding Co or "Stanweld" based out of Cleveland (with factories throughout Ohio). I think that is were Cleveland Welding has it's roots but don't know for sure 'bout that.

Fenders are more than likely an International Stampings product.

Here is a memorable Schwinn built Century Cycle Co badged motobike, though this looks later than the Flying Mercury.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 6, 2014)

*Motobike*

Blue head with orange what a killer combo hmm great bike


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Blue head with orange what a killer combo hmm great bike




almost complimentory colors....


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 6, 2014)

*


bricycle said:



almost complimentory colors....

Click to expand...


*






===================================
===================================


----------



## rusty_apache (Jul 9, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Was there a parent co. to Century Cycle co?



I  been noticing Excelsior Supply co. characteristics in my ’02 Marathon


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 9, 2020)

I think they were from Middletown Ohio just south of dayton which is where miami cycles was produced , lots of bicycle manufacturing in ohio


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 9, 2020)

This was an old thread. 


> I think that sprocket is an Emblem.



I think that bikewhorder got it right back then. 
3 manufacturers come to mind with the extra-small diameter truss tube — Iver Johnson (no); Miami (no); and Emblem (yes). 
Emblem used a crankset with odd dimensions - about 2” drive pin offset; but otherwise had chain ring sprocket patterns similar to others (such as Excelsior, MCI). 
The recent diamond frame does look Excelsior (sprocket).


----------

